# Columbia Convertible Commuter



## TRM

I built this one last summer. It started as a girls 1962 Columbia Firebolt. I added one of my TRM Convertible Tanks, some 700c wheels and some modern components to create a commuter bike.

This is where it started.



 

This is where it finished.


----------



## rustjunkie




----------



## fordmike65

I'm gonna buy stock in crappy 60's girl's frames. That thing is amazing. It takes a true artist with real vision to turn a turd into that beautiful machine. Does it ride as good as it looks?


----------



## Dale Alan

That is a work of art,beautiful job. I wish I had the talent to do something like that.


----------



## TRM

rustjunkie said:


>



That's great! 


fordmike65 said:


> I'm gonna buy stock in crappy 60's girl's frames. That thing is amazing. It takes a true artist with real vision to turn a turd into that beautiful machine. Does it ride as good as it looks?



Thanks, it rides good and accelerates quick but it does have some frame flex that feels a little weird at times. It weighs in at just over 30lb.


Dale Alan said:


> That is a work of art,beautiful job. I wish I had the talent to do something like that.



Thank you. I'm sure that you could build a bike like this too.


----------



## spoker

you should name the bike AWESOME!!


----------



## Awhipple

Wow!


----------



## Cory

I can't get enough of that bike, do you have some more pictures. ...please! Some in the wild perhaps?


----------



## TRM

Here's a video that has more studio photos in it. I don't have any pictures in the wild but I need to do that. I'll try to get it out for some photos soon and post a couple here. Thanks!


----------



## cds2323

That may be my favorites of all the conversions you've done. Really like the built in rack on those frames.
Can't remember but I think there is clearance inside tank for a top bar to be welded to frame for reinforcement? Lessen the frame flex.


----------



## spoker

Reminds me of the bluebird,only i can build this the way i want and as many different waays as i want,the blue bird is kool but a blue bird is a blue bird if that makes any sense


----------



## spoker

And this


----------



## spoker

hope i didnt [ruffl any feathers] !


----------



## momo608

This is some inspiring sheet! I live for stuff like this. Not only is it beautiful, it puts the boys version of these bikes in second place by a long shot. Never seen this before. When I first laid eyes on it I was like Oh, another cool looking middleweight I never seen before. If something like this is not perfect in every way, your eye immediately tells you it was an add on. 

In case there are other people like me that want to know more you can see it here. The fact that he sells these masterpieces for only $189 is mind-blowing in itself. I would love to see what TRM could come up with for the unwanted million zillion ladies lightweight bikes out there for those of us that want bigger bikes.  

http://ratrodbikes.com/forum/index.php?threads/trm-convertible-tanks.86060/

NO intention to detract even a little from what is shown here.  I thought I would put this up for the sake of sparking some interest in homemade fiberglass parts for bicycles. I'm not even in the same league as TRM. This is a work in progress, as I think of improvements I tweak or completely trash bad or good ideas. Not even sure there are any good ideas here except maybe that no one does anything like this with lightweight bikes. I never even thought of using a ladies bike. TRM did it the hard way, make female molds to reproduce parts that have a perfect outer surface that need little finish work. I went the male mold route. Make an undersize mold and wrap the fiberglass around that and then hand sand that to the finished product. This is only good for making one part although you could use that to make female molds. The nice thing about fiberglass is you can cut away or build on what you already have. No need to start from scratch every time. Anyway, here it is. I am struggling mightily to get things to look good on a straight tubing bicycle. Too much headtube showing for one thing, probably should have gone with a smaller frame. I should get a ladies bike with that wide open expanse to work with. Thank you TRM for the inspiration.


----------



## TRM

cds2323 said:


> That may be my favorites of all the conversions you've done. Really like the built in rack on those frames.
> Can't remember but I think there is clearance inside tank for a top bar to be welded to frame for reinforcement? Lessen the frame flex.



Thanks, I really like this one also. There's not very much room inside of the trailing end of the tank. It's possible though.


spoker said:


> Reminds me of the bluebird,only i can build this the way i want and as many different waays as i want,the blue bird is kool but a blue bird is a blue bird if that makes any sense



Makes sense.


momo608 said:


> This is some inspiring sheet! I live for stuff like this. Not only is it beautiful, it puts the boys version of these bikes in second place by a long shot. Never seen this before. When I first laid eyes on it I was like Oh, another cool looking middleweight I never seen before. If something like this is not perfect in every way, your eye immediately tells you it was an add on.
> 
> In case there are other people like me that want to know more you can see it here. The fact that he sells these masterpieces for only $189 is mind-blowing in itself. I would love to see what TRM could come up with for the unwanted million zillion ladies lightweight bikes out there for those of us that want bigger bikes.
> 
> http://ratrodbikes.com/forum/index.php?threads/trm-convertible-tanks.86060/
> 
> NO intention to detract even a little from what is shown here.  I thought I would put this up for the sake of sparking some interest in homemade fiberglass parts for bicycles. I'm not even in the same league as TRM. This is a work in progress, as I think of improvements I tweak or completely trash bad or good ideas. Not even sure there are any good ideas here except maybe that no one does anything like this with lightweight bikes. I never even thought of using a ladies bike. TRM did it the hard way, make female molds to reproduce parts that have a perfect outer surface that need little finish work. I went the male mold route. Make an undersize mold and wrap the fiberglass around that and then hand sand that to the finished product. This is only good for making one part although you could use that to make female molds. The nice thing about fiberglass is you can cut away or build on what you already have. No need to start from scratch every time. Anyway, here it is. I am struggling mightily to get things to look good on a straight tubing bicycle. Too much headtube showing for one thing, probably should have gone with a smaller frame. I should get a ladies bike with that wide open expanse to work with. Thank you TRM for the inspiration.



Thanks for the props momo! Glad you like it.
Interesting idea on the straight tube. When you get it finished you can still make molds at that point if you decide to. Just have to be careful that it will release if you do.


----------



## TRM

Cory said:


> I can't get enough of that bike, do you have some more pictures. ...please! Some in the wild perhaps?



I finally did get some photos taken 'in the wild' as you suggested.
This is a tree covered two lane road where I love to take photos on foggy mornings. The picture of the Raceliner above was taken at the same location but it was quite a bit more foggy this time!
Enjoy!


----------



## DoggieDodaac

TRM said:


> I built this one last summer. It started as a girls 1962 Columbia Firebolt. I added one of my TRM Convertible Tanks, some 700c wheels and some modern components to create a commuter bike.
> 
> This is where it started.
> View attachment 606270
> 
> This is where it finished.
> View attachment 606271
> View attachment 606272
> View attachment 606273



I want to see this bike in person. I have been dreaming about this bike. Okay...I have a crush on this beautiful creation. Sorry. 

DC


----------



## TRM

DoggieDodaac said:


> I want to see this bike in person. I have been dreaming about this bike. Okay...I have a crush on this beautiful creation. Sorry.
> 
> DC



Thank you DC! I'm just one state away, next time you're in Alabama let me know!


BTW, it can be bought. Message me if your interested.


----------



## DoggieDodaac

TRM said:


> Thank you DC! I'm just one state away, next time you're in Alabama let me know!
> 
> 
> BTW, it can be bought. Message me if your interested.



Unfortunately, I cannot message yet. I am still too new of a Caber. I was just in Suches, GA a week ago. I will let you know as soon as I travel your way again.


----------



## TRM

DoggieDodaac said:


> Unfortunately, I cannot message yet. I am still too new of a Caber. I was just in Suches, GA a week ago. I will let you know as soon as I travel your way again.



My email is spacelinertank@gmail.com


----------



## Uni-Bike Lou

TRM that’s an amazing ride!

What kind of gears to you on it?


----------



## TRM

Uni-Bike Lou said:


> TRM that’s an amazing ride!
> 
> What kind of gears to you on it?



Thanks!
It has a 24 speed SRAM Duel Drive hub (3 speed internal / 8 speed cassette).


----------



## DoggieDodaac

spoker said:


> And thisView attachment 606671



Speechless. Can you ride it?


----------



## TRM

DoggieDodaac said:


> Speechless. Can you ride it?



LOL 
Of course! It's very fast on those skinny tires.


----------

